# Good deal on Vacuum pump?



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Nov 10, 2014)

I picked up a Humm Vac HVP6 today at a local pawn shop ($150)- it appears to be in new condition and sucks air....  that is a good thing in this case. It is a two stage, 1/2 hp pump and 6cfm. My question is if anyone has any experience with this model. I know it is a little late as I already bought it but this pawn shop has some good traffic going thru it so it was a "get it while it was still there"

Here is the link 

Vacuum Pumps : HUMM


----------



## Neil (Nov 19, 2014)

I use a 6 com single stage for $75.00 used. Matco and works fine for me 2 years old now, as long as it works for your needs your good


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Nov 19, 2014)

I got to use it this last weekend and it worked great. I changed the oil out first and was pleased to see it looked clean - whoever had it before took care of it.


----------



## robertkulp (Nov 19, 2014)

Amazon has it for $358. seems like a good deal. Should serve you well.


----------

